# Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht



## Mattner89 (19. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe die Chance einen Teich zu pachten.
Wollte mich nurmal erkundigen wo die unterschiede zwischen einer Pacht und dem Angelrecht am Gewässer bestehen, habe im Netz nichts gefunden.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*

Hm - etwas ungenaue Frage, aber - ein Angelrecht habe ich auch an meiner Vereinstalsperre durch die Erlaubniskarte, welche mir der Verein aushändigt, oder am Rhein, wo mich das "Angelrecht" in NRW 34 € pro Jahr kostet.

Bei der Pacht - bist Du als Einzelpächter in der Regel der *EINZIGE*, der dort aktiv werden darf (bzw. berechtigt ist, die "Früchte" zu ziehen -- wie es juristisch so schön heisst - evtl. z.B. durch angeln (ggf. Fischereischeinpflicht beachten!) - oder auch durch Mästen & späteres Abfischen mit einem Netz etc. ) - bzw. der auch alleine entscheiden kann, ob er SEIN EIGENES "Angelrecht" alleine ausübt, oder ggf. auch andere dort angeln läßt.

Falls Du andere dort gegen Geld angeln lassen möchtest, solltest Du entweder einen Verein mit "e.V." gründen & Beiträge kassieren, oder Dich gut und umfassend über die Rechte und Pflichten einer gewerblichen Angelanlage informieren (Auflagen, Steuern, Gewerbeanmeldung, ggf. Fischereischeinpflicht usw.)!

Ansonsten gelten für die Pacht die Regeln des Mietrechts im BGB, wenn *nicht spezielle §§* zur Pacht (§ 581 ff BGB) vorhanden sind!

Du "mietest" (untechnisch gesprochen) quasi auch den Teich, ABER in erster Linie *DAS GRUNDSTÜCK* und kannst ihn dann selber bewirtschaften.
Ob Du dort dann auch angelst, oder Koi´s schwimmen lässt, oder Kormorane fütterst, Guppis züchtest, dass ist dann alleine Dein Privatvergnügen, solange nicht öffentlich rechtliche Vorschriften etwas anderes vorsehen!!!(z.B. Teich liegt im Naturschutzgebiet, Landschaftsschutzgebiet, oder diverse wasserrechtliche Vorschriften regeln dort etwas - z.B. Einzelheiten zur Wasserentnahme aus einem Bach als Frischwasserzufuhr etc.)

(siehe auch: --> http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/581.html)

Zudem wird Dir in erster Linie Dein Pachtvertrag auch noch einiges über Rechte und Pflichten verraten, wenn er gut gemacht ist!

Noch Fragen?

Ernie


----------



## smithie (19. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*

üblicherweise gibt es auf einem Gewässer ein Eigentums-(Grund-)recht und das Fischereirecht.

Mit der Pacht eines Gewässer überlässt Dir der Besitzer das Recht zur Ausübung der Fischerei (selbst oder jemanden, der einen Fischereierlaubnisschein von Dir erhält - was normal durch das LRA genehmigt werden muss/müsste).


----------



## ernie1973 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*



smithie schrieb:


> üblicherweise gibt es auf einem Gewässer ein Eigentums-(Grund-)recht und das Fischereirecht.
> 
> Mit der Pacht eines Gewässer überlässt Dir der Besitzer das Recht zur Ausübung der Fischerei (selbst oder jemanden, der einen Fischereierlaubnisschein von Dir erhält - was normal durch das LRA genehmigt werden muss/müsste).



Ein separates Fischereirecht muss nicht sein - ist sogar die *AUSNAHME*, weil selbständige Fischereirechte *nur sehr selten* an Grundstücken hängen, auch wenn da Teiche drauf sind!

In der Regel wird in erster Linie *ein Grundstück/Flurstück * (*nicht* "ein Teich") verpachtet und der Pächter ist üblicherweise (-->Blick in den Vertrag!) berechtigt, sich dort quasi gegen Kohle "wie ein Eigentümer zu benehmen" - dazu gehört üblicherweise auch, dass der Verpächter und alle anderen (!) dort *ohne* Absprache nix mehr zu suchen haben (so, wie ich meinen Vermieter nicht ohne Absprache in meine Wohnung lassen muss-->man kann sogar Hausfriedensbruch als Mieter gegen den Eigentümer anzeigen, wenn der Eigentümer "heimlich" & ohne oder gegen den Willen des Mieters in die Wohnung geht!).

Klar kann ein Pachtvertrag auch mal was anderes regeln (-->Privatautonomie - da kann man fast alles vereinbaren!) - aber im Regelfall wird nur das Grundstück gepachtet - und wenn ein Teich drauf ist, dann wird dieser im Normalfall auch irgendwie vom Pächter bewirtschaftet - aber - der Pächter kann sich auch einen Gartenstuhl dorthinstellen und sich ins Grüne setzen, ohne zu angeln, zu besetzen usw - ES SEI DENN, eine Teichbewirtschaftung & Instandhaltung ist Vertragsgegenstand!
Instandhaltung muss der Pächter schon betreiben, weil er nach Ablauf der Pachtzeit alles wieder in dem Zustand zurückgewähren muss, indem er es bei Vertragsbeginn erhalten hat!(Einzelheiten dazu regelt aber auch normalerweise ein guter Pachtvertrag!).

Zunächst legt also der (Pacht-) Vertrag mal die Rechte und Pflichten fest - die im Grunde und auch im Regelfall erstmal *NIX* mit einem Fischereirecht zu tun haben müssen!

Ich kann mir auch einen Teich pachten - nen Zaun drum machen und während der Pachtzeit garnix in Sachen "Fischerei" unternehmen - es sei denn, es gibt anderslautende Vertragsbestimmungen, oder öffentlich rechtl. Vorschriften!

Ernie


----------



## smithie (19. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ein separates Fischereirecht muss nicht sein - ist sogar die *AUSNAHME*, weil selbständige Fischereirechte *nur sehr selten* an Grundstücken hängen, auch wenn da Teiche drauf sind!


Jepp, wollte damit eigentlich nur sagen, dass es 2 unterschiedliche Rechte sind - die im Normalfall, wie von Dir schon geschrieben, nicht getrennt sind/werden.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (19. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*

Mit wenniger Worten:

Bei einer *Pacht* hast du nur das Angelrecht wenn du den Fischereischein besitzt (gilt für freie und Private Gewässer).
Jede andere Fischerei-Art ist erlaubt (Reusen Kescher,Netz...)

Beim *Angelrecht* besitzt du einen Erlaubnischen oder du bist auch Pächter eines Gewässers.


----------



## Sneep (20. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Du "mietest" (untechnisch gesprochen) quasi auch den Teich, ABER in erster Linie *DAS GRUNDSTÜCK* und kannst ihn dann selber bewirtschaften.
> Ob Du dort dann auch angelst, oder Koi´s schwimmen lässt, oder Kormorane fütterst, Guppis züchtest, dass ist dann alleine Dein Privatvergnügen, solange nicht öffentlich rechtliche Vorschriften etwas anderes vorsehen!!!(z.B. Teich liegt im Naturschutzgebiet, Landschaftsschutzgebiet, oder diverse wasserrechtliche Vorschriften regeln dort etwas - z.B. Einzelheiten zur Wasserentnahme aus einem Bach als Frischwasserzufuhr etc.)
> 
> Noch Fragen?
> ...



Hallo,

ich kann in meinem gepachteten Teich keineswegs machen was ich will, zum Glück nicht. Grundsätzlich unterliegen alle Gewässer dem Fischereirecht. Dabei ist es  gleich, ob ich das Grundstück mit pachte oder nicht. Es ist auch gleich, ob ein Verein der Pächter ist oder eine "Privatperson".

Wer in seinem Teich Guppies züchtet oder Kois besetzt, hat ganz schnell ein Problem mit dem Gesetz.

Es gibt nur 2 Ausnahmen. Jemand betreibt eine Fischzucht oder der See ist kleiner als 0,5 ha, ein sogenanntes Privatgewässer. 

Dann gelten nur 3 §§ des Fischereigesetzes. Dann darf ich dort alles besetzen, muss aber sicherstellen, das diese Arten nicht in andere Gewässer gelangen.

An allen anderen Gewässern gilt das Fischereigesetz uneingeschränkt.

Rechtliche Anmerkungen beziehen sich auf NRW.

SNEEP


----------



## ernie1973 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann in meinem gepachteten Teich keineswegs machen was ich will, zum Glück nicht. Grundsätzlich unterliegen alle Gewässer dem Fischereirecht. Dabei ist es  gleich, ob ich das Grundstück mit pachte oder nicht. Es ist auch gleich, ob ein Verein der Pächter ist oder eine "Privatperson".
> 
> ...



Deswegen schrieb ich, "wenn *nicht* öffentlich rechtliche Vorschriften entgegenstehen" - oh - warte mal - was ist denn das Landesfischereigesetz?....hm - richtig --> öffentliches Recht!


....wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!...

Zudem erscheint mir die Formulierung des Gesetzes "Anlagen zur Fischzucht oder *Fischhaltung*" mal einen Blick in den Kommentar wert zu sein - denn dort steht nichts von "gewerblich" - und wenn da jetzt einer privat Fische züchtet, oder Fischhaltung betreibt, dann läge demnach auch schon eine Ausnahme vor, wenn das Gesetz bei diesen Formulierungen nicht *NUR* von gewerblichen Anlagen ausgeht!

*DAS* müßte man aber mal gründlich recherchieren!

Ich würde zunächst mal argumentieren, dass ich eine private Anlage zur Fischzucht und / oder Fischhaltung mit dem Teich betreibe und wäre alleine dem Wortlaut des Gesetzes nach damit erstmal richtig fein raus!... (Einzelheiten dazu liefert wohl nur ein Kommentar zum LFG NRW - der liegt mir hier im Home-Office nicht vor!).

Deine Ausführungen stimmen natürlich, *ABER* - wir kennen die Größe des vom TE anvisierten Teiches nicht!

Ich habe da jetzt keine Statistik zur Hand, aber meine Ausführungen dürften vermutlich für die Mehrzahl der von Einzelpersonen zu privaten Zwecken gepachteten Hobby-Teiche gelten, zudem erfolgte bereits der Hinweis auf evtl. entgegenstehende öffentlich-rechtliche Vorschriften, zu denen auch die §§ 1, 2, 3 des LFG NRW gehören dürften...!?

Denn 0,5 Hektar sind 5000 qm - mal ehrlich - einige Kumpels von mir haben als Angler Teiche gepachtet, um z.B. ein paar Forellen reinzuwerfen & zu mästen, oder Köfis zu ziehen & um einfach mal von der Alten wegzukommen - und davon ist *keiner *größer als 0,5 Hektar!

*Aber vielleicht sollte der TE mal konkret mitteilen, wie groß sein Teich ist, bevor wir hier rumphilosophieren und die Gesetzeslage stumpf wiedergeben & durchkauen, ohne zu wissen, worunter sein Teich nun letztlich zu subsumieren ist!?*

Ich bin bei meinen Ausführungen ganz forsch & frech mal vom "Standard-Hobby-Fischteich" ausgegangen, den sich der Durchschnittsangler in der Regel so leistet, der auch in der Realität selten größer als 0,5 Hektar sein dürfte!?

Lieber TE - wie groß ist denn der Teich, mit dem Du liebäugelst?

Ernie


----------



## Dorschbremse (20. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*

Mal was aus Nds.:

Grundsätzlich haben Angel-/Fischereirechte ab GewässerGröße X (regional verschieden) vorrangig Verbänden oder Vereinen angeboten zu werden. Somit wäre es tatsächlich wichtig zu erfahren, welche Größe das Gewässer hat, bzw. welche Nutzung zur Pacht steht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich, "wenn *nicht* öffentlich rechtliche Vorschriften entgegenstehen" - oh - warte mal - was ist denn das Landesfischereigesetz?....hm - richtig --> öffentliches Recht!
> 
> 
> ....wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!...



Das ist wie wenn man ein Auto kauft und fragt, was man denn nun damit anstellen kann. Auf diese Frage umgelegt würde Deine Antwort lauten:

" Man kann alles mit dem Auto machen, auch ohne Führerschein. Du kannst mit 200 durch die Ortschaft rasen, in falscher Fahrtrichtung auf der Autobahn oder durch Einbahnstarßen fahren, solange nicht öffentlich rechtliche Vorschriften entgegen stehen."

Kommt dann jemand und weist Dich darauf hin, dass man nicht mit 200 durch die Ortschaft brettern darf, wäre Deine Entgegnung:

Deswegen schrieb ich, "wenn *nicht* öffentlich rechtliche  Vorschriften entgegenstehen" - oh - warte mal - was ist denn die Straßenverkehrsordnung?....hm - richtig --> öffentliches Recht!


Es ist keine Schande, wenn man sich mal vergallopiert hat und zwar etwas im Grunde richiges, aber in der Pauschalität ebenso unbrauchbares, von sich gegeben hat. 
Eine berechtigte Kritik dann mit dem in Frage stellen der Lesefähigkeit zu kontern ist kein Zeichen von Größe.



@Mattner

Für Dich greift, wie hier schon von anderen geschrieben, das Niedersächsische Fischereigesetz samt dazugehöriger Durchführungsverordnung.  
Was für Dich maßgeblich ist, ist die Frage ob Du das Grundstück samt Fischereirecht pachtest, oder nur das Recht zur Ausübung der Fischerei. Erst mit diesem Wissen kann man in das Fischereigesetz abtauchen und feststellen, was dort für Dich greift.


----------



## Mattner89 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*

Danke für die Antworten,
der Teich hat eine Wasserfläche von 1300m² und hat einen konstanten Wasserstand durch frisches Grundwasser, leider etwas dunkel wegen dem Torfboden.
Falls es wem Interessiert könnte ich nächste Woche mal Bilder zu dem Gewässer hochladen.
Gedacht ist er nur für das ausüben des Angelsports als Hobbie und um mal eine Anlaufstelle für gemütliche Abende zu haben.
Soweit ich weiß is doch sofern ich ein Angelrecht mit dem Verpächte abschließe dieser doch für den Besatz des Gewässers verantwortlich oder?
Ich möchte mich schonmal für mein Fehlendes Fachwissen entschuldigen, ist mit 23Jahren mein erster Teich der gepachtet werden soll.

Gefragt habe ich weil der Verpächter mit den Vorpächtern Probleme mit der Zahlungen etc hatte und er der Meinung ist er will nurnoch ein Angelrecht am Gewässer verpachten. ( Riesen Privatgrundstück mit 15 Teichen darauf)


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*

Hallo Mattner,

also pachtest Du im Grunde nix, sondern erwirbst nur das Recht zur (alleinigen?) Fischereiausübung. Dann hast Du mit Besatz und Hege nix am Hut. Es sei denn, in Eurem Vertrag werden Beteiligungen ausgemacht.

Pachtest Du das Fischereirecht, bist Du für Besatz und Hege verantwortlich.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist wie wenn man ein Auto kauft und fragt, was man denn nun damit anstellen kann. Auf diese Frage umgelegt würde Deine Antwort lauten:
> 
> " Man kann alles mit dem Auto machen, auch ohne Führerschein. Du kannst mit 200 durch die Ortschaft rasen, in falscher Fahrtrichtung auf der Autobahn oder durch Einbahnstarßen fahren, solange nicht öffentlich rechtliche Vorschriften entgegen stehen."
> 
> ...



Es ist auch keine Schande richtig zu lesen - den Rest habe ich dann gerne nochmal klargestellt und finde die NRW-Regelung irgendwie putzig, weil unklar, denn erstmal ist wohl jeder Teich eine "Anlage zur Fischhaltung" und die meisten dieser Hobby-Teiche sind unter 5000 qm - so wie auch der Teich des TE mit 1300 qm - der aber in einem anderen Bundesland liegt --> also --> wieder ist lesen angesagt!--> LFG!

...und hinkende Vergleiche helfen da auch nicht - denn wenn ich privat ein Auto verkaufe, dann juckt es mich wenig bis garnicht, ob der Käufer überhaupt einen Führerschein hat, oder sich nach erfolgter Übereignung an irgendwelche Regeln hält!(anders, als wenn ich jemandem meinen Wagen zum Gebrauch überlasse - da MUSS ich mich vergewissern, dass dieser jemand auch einen Führerschein hat - zum Kauf aber NICHT & was nach erfolgter Übereignung passiert ist die Verantwortung des Käufers alleine!).

Da interessiert mich lediglich, dass ich mein Geld bekomme - der Käufer den hoffentlich vereinbarten Gewährleistungsausschluss "schluckt" & den Wagen mitnimmt!
Das war´s!

Die verkehrsregeln gelten und jeder, der fährt, muss sich selber klug machen - als Autoverkäufer ist das NICHT mein Bier - und die Regeln gelten auch völlig unabhängig von dem, was ich so sage!

Gott sei Dank haben wir ja eine gesetzliche Führerscheinpflicht, die ja ein Mindestmaß an Wissen sicherstellt!

...oh - eine Angelschein- und Prüfungspflicht haben wir ja auch noch meistenorts - was ein Glück!
*
An den TE*:

 --> das wird ein rein schuldrechtlicher Vertrag, indem *das gilt, was ihr dort vereinbart *- also - gut lesen & ggf. mitgestalten!

Denn ob der Besatz Dir oder dem "Verpächter"/ Vertragspartner obliegt, dass ist dann völlig offen & *nahezu alles* kann da vereinbart werden, was ihr beide wollt...und am Ende unterschreibt........solange nicht öffentlich rechtliche Regelungen in Deinem Bundesland entgegenstehen!

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und hinkende Vergleiche helfen da auch nicht - denn wenn ich privat ein Auto verkaufe, dann juckt es mich wenig bis garnicht, ob der Käufer überhaupt einen Führerschein hat, oder sich nach erfolgter Übereignung an irgendwelche Regeln hält!(anders, als wenn ich jemandem meinen Wagen zum Gebrauch überlasse - da MUSS ich mich vergewissern, dass dieser jemand auch einen Führerschein hat - zum Kauf aber NICHT & was nach erfolgter Übereignung passiert ist die Verantwortung des Käufers alleine!).



Wer ein steifes Bein hat, sollte anderen nicht mit hinken kommen.

Du versuchst Dich mehr oder weniger geschickt rauszuwinden, dass Du in einem ellenlangen mehr oder weniger juristisch angehauchten Beitrag dem Themenstarter nix gesagt hast.

Dein Juraposting hätte man mit dem Satz:

Schau ins zuständige Fischereigesetz" kürzer und mit gleichem Informationsinhalt schreiben können.

Btw. geht es hier nicht darum, dass der TE einen Teich kaufen will, sondern er will ihn pachten. Wenn Du schon mein metaphorisches Beispiel mit dem Auto ad absurdum führen willst, dann begib Dich auf die gleiche argumentatorische Schiene und vergleiche mit einem Autoverleih. Und dann erkläre das nochmal mit dem, was Dich dabei nix angeht.

Ach so,

@ Mattner

Lass Dich nicht in die Falle locken. In einem Fischereipachtvertrag muss natürlich nicht drinstehen, welche besatztechnischen und hegerischen Auflagen Du hast. Das ergibt sich aus dem Fischereigesetz, welches dann automatisch für Dich als Fischreirechtpächter greift. Nur Abweichungen davon müssen schriftlich festgelegt werden. 

In so fern ist es schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied, ob Du das Fischereirecht pachtest, oder nur das Recht zur Ausübung der Fischerei erwirbst. Denn nur im letzteren Fall müssen darüber hinausgehende Pflichten zu Besatz und Hege zusätzlich schriftlich vereinbart werden.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (20. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*

Th. Mattner89

Du wohnst im falschen Bundesland !  ;-)


----------



## ernie1973 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Unterschied Teichpacht und Angelrecht*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer ein steifes Bein hat, sollte anderen nicht mit hinken kommen.
> 
> Du versuchst Dich mehr oder weniger geschickt rauszuwinden, dass Du in einem ellenlangen mehr oder weniger juristisch angehauchten Beitrag dem Themenstarter nix gesagt hast.
> 
> ...



Es stand alles schon dort, was man durchaus hätte erkennen können!!!--> also s.o.!


----------

